

Show HN: I created this to keep me focused and productive (surprisingly it works) - akumpf
https://fiddlewax.com/daytoday.html

======
akumpf
For reference, my daily schedule that seems to work nicely is:

1\. Turn on one of the background environments (usually the café audio).

2\. Play some jazz (trying to pick a playlist of songs that don't have lyrics
so it doesn't distract).

3\. Warm up with some quick brain/physical exercises.

4\. Finally, dive into whatever needs to get done. :)

All the code sits inside a single page of HTML, so feel free to download the
source and tweak it for your own links/interests!

Cheers, Adam

